# Daft Question



## marine666 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone, Just a questions that might seem daft. 

when seting up a tank can you put live sand in first then your water before your water is heated up, or should you heat your water then add your sand.

Thanks Col


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You will want to add the water first, at the correct salinity and near correct temperature.


----------



## marine666 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice


----------

